# small pickups



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Really? I would much rather work on a yota then any "american" car.
> 
> Try chaning the bulb in a Ranger..... you have to R+I things to even get at it.


I know its trucks to talk about but I had a Dodge intrepid that to remove the battery the right wheel had to be removed first.Stupid silly stuff.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I had a Ranger 4 cylinder that got pretty good milage. good rig. I don't know if there is a four cylinder diesel on the market, but I would think something like that would fit the bill. 

I don't know why there hasn't been a resurgence of diesel cars, as they are know to get great mileage. I remember back when in elementary school, we had an assignment to figure out what cars had the best mileage, and the Rabbit Diesel was reported to get 40mpgs, and that was in '77.


----------



## Bomb Dog (Apr 14, 2011)

Ford Transit - perfect size for my bomb dog operation...


----------



## Bomb Dog (Apr 14, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> I had a Ranger 4 cylinder that got pretty good milage. good rig. I don't know if there is a four cylinder diesel on the market, but I would think something like that would fit the bill.
> 
> I don't know why there hasn't been a resurgence of diesel cars, as they are know to get great mileage. I remember back when in elementary school, we had an assignment to figure out what cars had the best mileage, and the Rabbit Diesel was reported to get 40mpgs, and that was in '77.


Why haven't they come up with something in the Ford Ranger size range that is diesel?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

cofauxman said:


> I read about a new indian made Mahindra (sp?) pick up.
> Kinda looks like the old Datsun PUs from the 60's
> Pretty cool but don't know how they will fare mileage wise.


30 mpg and here they are: http://www.dfwmahindra.com/ but, they appear to have problems.....so stay away. 

The most fuel efficient truck I have ever known of were the diesel Volkswagen trucks....like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/vw-r...7927063?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e62e0ee17

I knew a guy that had one, and of course, the 50mpg+ wasn't that big of a deal when fuel was .79 a gallon.  I would love to have one....my 1980 Chevy Luv (Isuzu) gets 25 - 30 or so....but I understand a diesel Luv, or the very early S-10's could get 40mpg+.


----------



## bluesjoc (Apr 8, 2011)

Been seeing these all over the place here lately in OKC. I hear the top end speed is only 60 mph with a 37 mpg


----------



## Station1 (Apr 20, 2010)

bluesjoc said:


> Been seeing these all over the place here lately in OKC. I hear the top end speed is only 60 mph with a 37 mpg
> View attachment 46408


Not sure, but if that's an Asian mini-truck, they're not legal on Texas roads. :sad:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

well a top speed of 60mph would make them a hazard on texan roads...


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I used have an isuzu pup diesel. It seems like it got near 40 mpg. But that was back when I first started driving.


----------



## m_shawry (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm down is Oz and bought myself a TRD Hilux, so most of you won't know what they are but what they are is pretty good.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Mahindra has no North American distribution, so you can't buy one even if you wanted to.


----------

